# Zalph Bargain Aluminum MTM



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

can someone tell me the total system impedance for this set up? my receiver is only stable down to 6 ohms.
http://www.zaphaudio.com/BAMTM.html


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Given the parallel wiring, about 3ohms from 200-300hz. A stable 4ohm amplifier would be a better option. It's a fantastic design though and should still be considered IMO. Go sealed and crossed to a pair of sealed subs. I'm working on a modified sealed version of the waveguide TMM that's almost complete of the finishing stage. Listening impressions are amazing. With all the great deals on AVRs these days, sounds like a perfect time for an upgrade considering the savings of building the BAMTM!


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

Your receiver shouldn't have a problem driving them. I built a pair of modified 2.5 cu. ft. BAMTM's that incorporated 8" dvc woofers in the lower sections. Mine were entered in the Iowa DIY2008 (http://home.mchsi.com/~iowadiy2008/index.html) and they placed 4th in the budget catagory. Great bang for the buck design. Have you built them yet?


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

OOPS! My bad. You will need a 4 ohm stable amp section for these.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I could swear there was a chart of it floating around somewhere but I cant seem to find it. They are considered 4 ohm but dip to 3 for a bit. I run them from a hk 347 and have never had any problems. If you are set on an 8 ohm design check out the tritrix here.
http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/Tritrix_pg_1.html


----------

